# Rat deterrent



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Our boykin spaniel is a great snake dog - if we're out doing yard work or messing around he scouts the area and if he finds one barks to point it out.

This nice fellow decided playing dead was his best option, and he stayed frozen for a good 5 minutes while I took the pup inside and retrieved my phone for this picture. A pretty little gray rat snake, I think. Eats rodents and copperheads, so a great friend to have in the yard.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2016)

You could also put a picture of @ripjack13 on a stick and that would deter the rodents. Well, it may attract them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 30, 2016)

Eastern garter snake. I doubt it would or could eat a copperhead, unless it was a newborn. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You could also put a picture of @ripjack13 on a stick and that would deter the rodents. Well, it may attract them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Eastern garter snake. I doubt it would or could eat a copperhead, unless it was a newborn. Gary


I'll take your word for it, but I've never seen a garter with blotched markings like this - all the ones I've seen have been striped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> View attachment 103149





Tclem said:


> You could also put a picture of @ripjack13 on a stick and that would deter the rodents. Well, it may attract them.



You guys are just jealous of my clownish good looks....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry   I am skeered of all of them- damn- I would rather deal with this guy. Mikey- no likey snakes..............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You guys are just jealous of my clownish good looks....



Clown is the key word here folks.....................

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry   I am skeered of all of them- damn- I would rather deal with this guy. Mikey- no likey snakes..............
> 
> View attachment 103151



Did you ever see a moose kissing a goose....down by the baaaaaayy....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2016)

Cool! I used to have a cat that would bring them in the house and leave them on the floor for me. Came home one night, flipped on the lights, and there in the middle of the floor was a little kingsnake, had lots of attitude (not poisonous, but he was very combative) I about jumped out of my skin

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

I don't kill non-venomous snakes unless they're egg-eaters. They go to snake heaven.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2016)

While I was at work, my wife had gone it to the utility room to wash closes and was bare footed. She stepped on what she first thought was one of my artificial fishing worms until some thing started slapping her on the top of the foot. When she looked down she was standing on a baby copper head and it was slapping her on the top of her foot with its tail. She picked up a jar to put it in so I could see it when I got home. Now take that Ya'll wosies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> While I was at work, my wife had gone it to the utility room to wash closes and was bare footed. She stepped on what she first was one of my artificial fishing worms until some thing started slapping her on the top of the foot. When she looked down she was standing on a baby copper head and it was slapping her on the top of her foot with its tail. She picked up a jar to put it in so I could see it when I got home. Now take that Ya'll wosies!



Where the hell is the SKEERED emotion.................. wosie-?? Yessireebob...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 1, 2016)

My wife kills anything that pisses her off except that which would cause jail time. We still haller just to warn her it is us. As for snake, we used to get those pretty red belly snakes in the capon coup all the time. Between them and wood rats, we lost a good few over the years. However the biggest uncomfortable snake incident other than grabbing them in fresh hay bales off the baler would be the giant black rat snake my brother found. He called me and I figured it would be long gone by the time I got there, but it wasn't. It was swallowing a full grown Easter cotton tail rabbit. Really amazing to see compared to the garter eating a frog. It was so dossal, we went and grabbed a tape and measured 11'-4". I have seen plenty of 8 footers in the woods of High Point NJ so thought noting about records, but apparently, it would have been a record if some government employee came and measured it and took pictures. Ok, cell phones would have been great back then just for that reason, ok maybe a few others as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> My wife kills anything that pisses her off except that which would cause jail time. We still haller just to warn her it is us. As for snake, we used to get those pretty red belly snakes in the capon coup all the time. Between them and wood rats, we lost a good few over the years. However the biggest uncomfortable snake incident other than grabbing them in fresh hay bales off the baler would be the giant black rat snake my brother found. He called me and I figured it would be long gone by the time I got there, but it wasn't. It was swallowing a full grown Easter cotton tail rabbit. Really amazing to see compared to the garter eating a frog. It was so dossal, we went and grabbed a tape and measured 11'-4". I have seen plenty of 8 footers in the woods of High Point NJ so thought noting about records, but apparently, it would have been a record if some government employee came and measured it and took pictures. Ok, cell phones would have been great back then just for that reason, ok maybe a few others as well.


We have black snakes down but never seen one that big. They are considered the speed demon of the snake family. We do have some rat snakes that are that big and bigger.


----------



## robert flynt (May 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Where the hell is the SKEERED emotion.................. wosie-?? Yessireebob...........


My wife is half Cajun and as you know they will put any thing in the pot that doesn't eat them first. Can't say I know of any critter she is truly afraid of. She even helps me dress out the deer and hogs I kill and she is dead on with her Model 7 7mm08 youth gun.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## frankp (May 4, 2016)

Had my face about 4 inches from a young copperhead before I noticed it there, just weekend before last. My 6 year old took a pretty decent picture of it after I caught my breath.


----------



## Blueglass (May 4, 2016)

We used to have this tiny Siamese that was probably a hit man in another life. She hunted and killed everything. One day my wife started yelling from the bathroom. Coca brought in a live snake and dropped it at her feet while she was on the toilet. I told her at least she was in the right place and then went and got a box and a piece of cardboard, scooped it up and set it outside. It was just a little gray ratsnake. I'm glad your stories reminded me of that. I will have to remind Penney now, he he.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

I live in one of the three counties in MN that are home to Timber Rattlers, And of course they're doing habitat restoration less than a 1/2 mile form where the new school is being built. I've been up in the bluffs and occasionally encountered one but they were kind enough to let me know they were there and I left them well enough alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2016)

I'm glad the only snakes I ever see won't hurt ya!! 

We have rattlers here but in all my years wandering the woods and streams ive never seen one. I wonder if they're the same as yours Colin? 

One stream I trout fish I guess is the most likely landscape to see em and every so often they try to do a count on em out there. It never really generates many counted from what I hear.


----------



## robert flynt (May 4, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> We used to have this tiny Siamese that was probably a hit man in another life. She hunted and killed everything. One day my wife started yelling from the bathroom. Coca brought in a live snake and dropped it at her feet while she was on the toilet. I told her at least she was in the right place and then went and got a box and a piece of cardboard, scooped it up and set it outside. It was just a little gray ratsnake. I'm glad your stories reminded me of that. I will have to remind Penney now, he he.


It's a wonder she didn't lock the door when you went out side for making fun of the situation!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 4, 2016)

There are a number of situations she has handled better than expected, you are right.


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> My wife kills anything that pisses her off except that which would cause jail time.


That's hard to believe. She lets me in the house and she knows I just encourage your wood hobby.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 4, 2016)

phinds said:


> That's hard to believe. She let's me in the house and she knows I just encourage your wood hobby.


You might want to start wearing a flak jacket.


----------



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> My wife kills anything that pisses her off except that which would cause jail time. We still haller just to warn her it is us. As for snake, we used to get those pretty red belly snakes in the capon coup all the time. Between them and wood rats, we lost a good few over the years. However the biggest uncomfortable snake incident other than grabbing them in fresh hay bales off the baler would be the giant black rat snake my brother found. He called me and I figured it would be long gone by the time I got there, but it wasn't. It was swallowing a full grown Easter cotton tail rabbit. Really amazing to see compared to the garter eating a frog. It was so dossal, we went and grabbed a tape and measured 11'-4". I have seen plenty of 8 footers in the woods of High Point NJ so thought noting about records, but apparently, it would have been a record if some government employee came and measured it and took pictures. Ok, cell phones would have been great back then just for that reason, ok maybe a few others as well.


we and apparently you know who da boss is!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I live in one of the three counties in MN that are home to Timber Rattlers, And of course they're doing habitat restoration less than a 1/2 mile form where the new school is being built. I've been up in the bluffs and occasionally encountered one but they were kind enough to let me know they were there and I left them well enough alone.



Those are ones we have over here. They're protected too. So if we see em, can't kill em. Unless you run over em with a lawn mower by accident....


----------

